# What type of materials/techniques did basquiat use



## mjmayerman

I'm almost positive he used acrylics but anything else? Also what techniques did he use? Did he sketch it out in pencil first? Did he layer? Please be specific!


----------



## RWMcRae

Let me Google that for you. 


Seriously though, it looks like it was a big mix of mediums.


----------

